# New Mac notebook not recognizing external drive



## kshupper (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been using a Maxtor 160g external drive on my MacG5 and it has been working fine and now I've got a new Laptop Pro and it doesn't even recognize the drive at all. The USB port is working fine. Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it still work on the G5?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

It may be a power issue. What type of USB cord does it use?

My External drive will not work with my PowerBook w/o out a double USB cable.


----------

